# My lab suddenly has bad breath - Only noticed after dental surgery - Why? How?



## dip (May 7, 2015)

My yellow lab, 7 years old, had a tooth removed on May 7th.

Since then, we've noticed her breath has suddenly gotten quite bad. A fishy smell. 

This wasn't noticeable at all before the surgery - only after. She had a follow up with the vet on May 11th and we were told everything was fine. Although at this point, her bad breath wasn't something we took into consideration & asked about. It was only a little afterwards, did we notice her breath was bad and wasn't going away. 

What's the deal with this? It must be related to the surgery, no?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Make sure the wound where the tooth was taken out isn't becoming infected... Good to check up with the vet again if it's worrying you.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Canyx said:


> Make sure the wound where the tooth was taken out isn't becoming infected... Good to check up with the vet again if it's worrying you.


^ at least call the vet who did the extraction. he or she will know your dog's mouth and know possible reasons. I'm sure the extraction wasn't cheap. A responsible vet will handle follow-up quesions.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Checking up with the vet is a good idea. 

Just curious though, did you change foods after the extraction? Our vet always recommends soft food after dental extractions, and some food makes our dog's breath smells worse than others.


----------

